#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  AI and Future of Mankind!

## Assassin

We live in the age of artificial intelligence. The AI technology market is flourishing. Many new and giant Internet companies are rushing to acquire them. There is a significant increase in investment and adoption by companies. The Narrative Science survey revealed last year that 38% of companies already use AI, with growth of 62% by 2018. Forrester Research has predicted an increase of more than 300% in investments in intelligence in 2017 compared to 2016 IDC estimates that the AI ​​market will grow from $ 8 billion in 2016 to more than $ 47 billion in 2020.

*Share your thought will it be more helpful for us in future or lead to a fall of mankind?*

----------


## Moana

> We live in the age of artificial intelligence. The AI technology market is flourishing. Many new and giant Internet companies are rushing to acquire them. There is a significant increase in investment and adoption by companies. The Narrative Science survey revealed last year that 38% of companies already use AI, with growth of 62% by 2018. Forrester Research has predicted an increase of more than 300% in investments in intelligence in 2017 compared to 2016 IDC estimates that the AI market will grow from $ 8 billion in 2016 to more than $ 47 billion in 2020.
> 
> *Share your thought will it be more helpful for us in future or lead to a fall of mankind?*


Today, AI-powered machines have the intellect like that of an infant and are limited to mimicking routine and rudimentary tasks. There maybea 80% chance

----------

